# Amante infedele



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?*quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?*


ma che domanda è?


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

Insomma... sposi la filosofia... "occhio non vede cuor non duole"...

Posso dire che in linea di massima hai ragione ma se avete impostato sin dall'inizio la vostra "amicizia" in questo modo la vedo difficile cambiare in corsa.

A te la scelta far finta di nulla e sopportare o cambiare friendtoys

Invece del perchè le 50enni cercano i 30enni... non so dirti. Io a quell'età (30 anni) avevo due fette di salame sugli occhi

Per la differenza... detto brutalmente un 30enne di ta una botta in più un 50enne una cena più elegante

Cattivik

P.S. Alla fine le fette di salame le ho mangiate ma ero fuori targhet per le 50enni alla ricerca di carne fresca

P.S. Io al solito non sono ne carne ne pesce sono tra i 30 e i 50... ok più verso i 50


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che domanda è?



tu quanti anni hai?
Io a 50 nn penso che me la farei con uno di 20 anni in meno solo perchè a letto è piu bravo (cosa che io tra l'altro non penso che sia una questione di eta')


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> tu quanti anni hai?
> Io a 50 nn penso che me la farei con uno di 20 anni in meno solo perchè a letto è piu bravo (cosa che io tra l'altro non penso che sia una questione di eta')


vedi che ti sei risposta da sola?


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Insomma... sposi la filosofia... "occhio non vede cuor non duole"...
> 
> Posso dire che in linea di massima hai ragione ma se avete impostato sin dall'inizio la vostra "amicizia" in questo modo la vedo difficile cambiare in corsa.
> 
> ...


A 30 anni avevi il pane ma non i denti..potrai sempre rifarti quando ne avrai 50!!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


a questa domanda non penso sia possibile rispondere.   perchè non c'è una regola generale.

le motivazioni per cui un uomo o una donna cercano partners tanto più giovani o tanto più grandi sono talmente varie da rendere la casistica infinita.

nell'ipotesi del tuo amico,mi pare che ti eri scelta semplicemente un coglione e fai bene ad allontanarlo


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> tu quanti anni hai?
> Io a 50 nn penso che me la farei con uno di 20 anni in meno solo perchè a letto è piu bravo (cosa che io tra l'altro non penso che sia una questione di eta')


Non è più bravo... solo che ha più resistenza e la 50enne si sente un "passo avanti" ad esperienza... insomma "conduce le danze"... senza dover portarsi il defibrillatore... 

Cattivik


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che ti sei risposta da sola?


Quindi è questione di eta'...il sesso con uno di 30 è molto piu stimolante di uno di 50?Io penso invece che il fascino e la maturita' che puo avere uno di 50 ripaga la minore "prestanza"fisica..ma poi mia opinione..puo essere che a 50 anni anch'io vorro' un toy boy,ma al momento non ne capirei il motivo


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non è più bravo... solo che ha più resistenza e la 50enne si sente un "passo avanti" ad esperienza... insomma "conduce le danze"... senza dover portarsi il defibrillatore...
> 
> Cattivik


Ho capito..quindi è una questione di sicurezza,la donna 50 enne si sente piu esperta in virtu della sua maggiore eta' e puo' condurre il gioco...ma di una che ti manda foto sue nuda nel cuore della notte e ti dice che gli piace farlo con i compagni di universita di suo figlio,tu cosa penseresti?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Quindi è questione di eta'...il sesso con uno di 30 è molto piu stimolante di uno di 50?Io penso invece che il fascino e la maturita' che puo avere uno di 50 ripaga la minore "prestanza"fisica..ma poi mia opinione..puo essere che a 50 anni anch'io vorro' un toy boy,ma al momento non ne capirei il motivo


secondo me l'età non è fondamentale
è il tipo di uomo che ti prende 
che poi abbia 20, 30, 50, o più anni, è un fattore non determinante
se ti piace l'uomo, ti piace a prescindere dall'età o dalla prestazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Voglio Rabarbaro.
Chiamatemi Rabarbaro.
Rabbyinlove, vieni qui, c'è bisogno di te.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ho capito..quindi è una questione di sicurezza,la donna 50 enne si sente piu esperta in virtu della sua maggiore eta' e puo' condurre il gioco...ma di una che ti manda foto sue nuda nel cuore della notte* e ti dice che gli piace farlo con i compagni di universita di suo figlio*,tu cosa penseresti?


che è una troia e sicuramente uscirebbe dai miei desideri


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che domanda è?


Perché il resto? :nuke:


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me l'età non è fondamentale
> è il tipo di uomo che ti prende
> che poi abbia 20, 30, 50, o più anni, è un fattore non determinante
> se ti piace l'uomo, ti piace a prescindere dall'età o dalla prestazione


E allora come ti spieghi il fatto tutte le donne dello spettacolo di mezza eta' se la fanno con quelli piu giovani?Un caso?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il resto? :nuke:


hai ragione.... che vuoi farci


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> E allora come ti spieghi il fatto tutte le donne dello spettacolo di mezza eta' se la fanno con quelli piu giovani?Un caso?


tu sei una donna dello spettacolo o dai spettacolo?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> E allora come ti spieghi il fatto tutte le *donne dello spettacolo di mezza eta' *se la fanno con quelli piu giovani?Un caso?


di chi parli?
perhe se parli di quella che fa la prova del cuoco, o quell altra che si diverte con le disgrazie delle persone, la d urso....beh, ma hai visto che persone sono si?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu sei una donna dello spettacolo o dai spettacolo?


Vuol dare spettacolo qui


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu sei una donna dello spettacolo o dai spettacolo?


Ne l'uno ne' l'altro


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dare spettacolo qui


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ne l'uno ne' l'altro


allora spiegati meglio perchè non ho capito cosa vuoi....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

*flora*



gas ha detto:


> allora spiegati meglio perchè non ho capito cosa vuoi....


se cerchi un 30enne ce lo abbiamo
se cerchi il 50enne, pure

chiedi e ti sarà dato


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il resto? :nuke:


Ma perchè scusa..ci sono domande lecite qua dentro e altre meno?Perchè avete sempre questa tendenza molti di voi,a sindacare su tutto,anche su qualcosa che per chi scrive puo' essere sensato mentre per voi appare assurdo?Secondo me molti entrano qua dentro,leggono i vostri commenti e scrivono...ma tanti altri non lo fanno,perchè temono appunto giudizi affrettati e che non servono a niente,se non a fare chiacchera e confusione


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se cerchi un 30enne ce lo abbiamo
> se cerchi il 50enne, pure
> 
> chiedi e ti sarà dato


Ti concentri sulla parte finale del mio messaggio e non sul resto...io ho chiesto solo se è normale che,se uno decide di farlo con me,continua a provarci con tutto il resto del mondo...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma perchè scusa..ci sono domande lecite qua dentro e altre meno?Perchè avete sempre questa tendenza molti di voi,a sindacare su tutto,anche su qualcosa che per chi scrive puo' essere sensato mentre per voi appare assurdo?Secondo me molti entrano qua dentro,leggono i vostri commenti e scrivono...ma tanti altri non lo fanno,perchè temono appunto giudizi affrettati e che non servono a niente,se non a fare chiacchera e confusione


quanti anni hai fanciulla seduta sul muretto?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma perchè scusa..ci sono domande lecite qua dentro e altre meno?Perchè avete sempre questa tendenza molti di voi,a sindacare su tutto,anche su qualcosa che per chi scrive puo' essere sensato mentre per voi appare assurdo?Secondo me molti entrano qua dentro,leggono i vostri commenti e scrivono...ma tanti altri non lo fanno,perchè temono appunto giudizi affrettati e che non servono a niente,se non a fare chiacchera e confusione


Tutte le domande sono lecite. Si risponde a ciò che si trova interessante o a ciò a cui si pensa di poter dare risposte sensate. Per me non sono interessanti le tue domande, forse perché non sono in grado di fornirti risposte sensate ai problemi che poni.
Alla prossima


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ti concentri sulla parte finale del mio messaggio e non sul resto...io ho chiesto solo se è normale che,se uno decide di farlo con me,continua a provarci con tutto il resto del mondo...


ci saranno sicuramente dei motivi per i quali uno che ci prova con te, contemporaneamente va con le altre
forse questo quesito, piuttosto che porlo a noi, dovresti porlo a te stessa
o perlomeno darci qualche spunto in più rispetto alle 4 righe che hai scritto


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quanti anni hai fanciulla seduta sul muretto?


Cosa importa l'eta'?comunque sono giovane..35


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cosa importa l'eta'?comunque sono giovane..35


ma come che importa? tutto il post e' un numero, 20 30 40 50/////


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


IO non voglio dare spettacolo,caro mio micio...se alzassi il berretto,forse vedresti meglio quello che ho scritto...Tu ne hai 30 o 50?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> IO non voglio dare spettacolo,caro mio micio...se alzassi il berretto,forse vedresti meglio quello che ho scritto...Tu ne hai 30 o 50?


il berretto lo alzo quando voglio vedere, altrimenti il sentire mi è più che sufficiente 

cosa c'entra la mia età? perchè continui a chiedere la mia età?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma perchè scusa..ci sono domande lecite qua dentro e altre meno?Perchè avete sempre questa tendenza molti di voi,a sindacare su tutto,anche su qualcosa che per chi scrive puo' essere sensato mentre per voi appare assurdo?Secondo me molti entrano qua dentro,leggono i vostri commenti e scrivono...ma tanti altri non lo fanno,perchè temono appunto giudizi affrettati e che non servono a niente,se non a fare chiacchera e confusione


:up::up::up::up::up:
Flora...
Vai meglio se quando leggi un post
ti dici:

Ma sta roba la scrive un adultero, o una vittima di adulterio?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il berretto lo alzo quando voglio vedere, altrimenti il sentire mi è più che sufficiente
> 
> cosa c'entra la mia età? perchè continui a chiedere la mia età?


Perchè ha postato il suo sguardo su di te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ci saranno sicuramente dei motivi per i quali uno che ci prova con te, contemporaneamente va con le altre
> forse questo quesito, piuttosto che porlo a noi, dovresti porlo a te stessa
> o perlomeno darci qualche spunto in più rispetto alle 4 righe che hai scritto


Lui ci prova con tutte perchè ha sempre fatto cosi..io questo lo so e lo accetto,anche perchè noi siamo un extra l'un per l'altro...a me neanche importa se lui va con altre,ma almeno omettere i particolari e i messaggi che si scambiano...cioè quando sta con me ci devo essere solo io in quel momento,non mi interessa se,una volta chiusa la porta,se ne va' con la prima che vede..un minimo di "rispetto"tra amanti


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il berretto lo alzo quando voglio vedere, altrimenti il sentire mi è più che sufficiente
> 
> cosa c'entra la mia età? perchè continui a chiedere la mia età?


Veramente l'hai chiesta tu a me,non vedendone io il motivo..e ora sei tu che non ne vedi il motivo?Ti sembri irritato e non capisco da cosa


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ha postato il suo sguardo su di te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu dici che vuol vedere se quando passeggia con me io guardo le altre? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ti concentri sulla parte finale del mio messaggio e non sul resto...io ho chiesto solo se è normale che,se uno decide di farlo con me,continua a provarci con tutto il resto del mondo...


è normale se non sai riconoscere un fesso.  non lo è se invece esci con un uomo.

sta a te saper selezionare con chi uscire


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu dici che vuol vedere se quando passeggia con me io guardo le altre? :mrgreen:



Può darsi...
Devi fare esperimentin..


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Veramente l'hai chiesta tu a me,non vedendone io il motivo..e ora sei tu che non ne vedi il motivo?Ti sembri irritato e non capisco da cosa


più che irritato, me lo sto ridendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Lui ci prova con tutte perchè ha sempre fatto cosi..io questo lo so e lo accetto,anche perchè noi siamo un extra l'un per l'altro...a me neanche importa se lui va con altre,ma almeno omettere i particolari e i messaggi che si scambiano...cioè quando sta con me ci devo essere solo io in quel momento,non mi interessa se,una volta chiusa la porta,se ne va' con la prima che vede..un minimo di "rispetto"tra amanti


eh ho capito, ma se tu ti fai trattare così noi che possiamo fare? Voglio dire, a prescindere dai numeri, se tu accetti i accompagnarti con uno che non ti rispetta, dovresti chiederti perchè lo FAI TU.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ho capito, ma se tu ti fai trattare così noi che possiamo fare? Voglio dire, a prescindere dai numeri, se tu accetti i accompagnarti con uno che non ti rispetta, dovresti chiederti perchè lo FAI TU.


O.T. Sbri, il gatto con il berretto si sta allargando, che facciamo?:clava:


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Flora...
> Vai meglio se quando leggi un post
> ti dici:
> ...


Ecco..appunto;il problema è sempre quello..non sono giudizi imparziali;io posso pensare di essere capita e "giustificata"in cio' che faccio se mi legge un tipo come te,che hai fatto del tradimento la tua filosofia di vita...ma almeno tu penso non fai gli errori del mio,o almeno sei un po piu' delicato  quando stai con una


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....*cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...*mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


Parrebbe il contrario.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Lui ci prova con tutte perchè ha sempre fatto cosi..io questo lo so e lo accetto,anche perchè noi siamo un extra l'un per l'altro...a me neanche importa se lui va con altre,ma almeno omettere i particolari e i messaggi che si scambiano...cioè quando sta con me ci devo essere solo io in quel momento,non mi interessa se,una volta chiusa la porta,se ne va' con la prima che vede..un minimo di "rispetto"tra amanti


secondo me ( e ora sono serio), dovrebbe avere un po più di rispetto nei tuoi riguardi, ma dal momento che pare non ne abbia, io al tuo posto girerei MOLTO lontano da lui.
sempre che non sia questo tipo di gioco che ti eccita particolarmente in certe occasioni


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Sbri, il gatto con il berretto si sta allargando, che facciamo?:clava:


na na na
non si allarga affatto :smile:


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> più che irritato, me lo sto ridendo


Dimmi perchè cosi rido anch'io...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ecco..appunto;il problema è sempre quello..non sono giudizi imparziali;io posso pensare di essere capita e "giustificata"in cio' che faccio se mi legge un tipo come te,che hai fatto del tradimento la tua filosofia di vita...ma almeno tu penso non fai gli errori del mio,o almeno *sei un po piu' delicato quando stai con una*


con una?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Sbri, il gatto con il berretto si sta allargando, che facciamo?:clava:


ehhhh no. Mio qui, mio là... mo so azzi tua  Da me vuole sempre e solo le polpette... e a occhio le polpette di Flora non mi preoccupano


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Dimmi perchè cosi rido anch'io...


perchè dovrei piangere a leggere certe tue affermazioni legate ad un pessimo rapporto tra "amanti"


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh no. Mio qui, mio là... mo so azzi tua Da me vuole sempre e solo le polpette... e a occhio le polpette di Flora non mi preoccupano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:up::up::up::up::up::up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ecco..appunto;il problema è sempre quello..non sono giudizi imparziali;io posso pensare di essere capita e "giustificata"in cio' che faccio se mi legge un tipo come te,che hai fatto del tradimento la tua filosofia di vita...ma almeno tu penso non fai gli errori del mio,o almeno sei un po piu' delicato  quando stai con una


Ma non esistono qui dentro giudizi imparziali
ma solo opinioni

"verità" parziali...

E sappiamo che ogni verità parziale assunta ad assoluta porta con sè il triste nome di ideologia.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il berretto lo alzo quando voglio vedere, altrimenti il sentire mi è più che sufficiente
> 
> cosa c'entra la mia età? perchè continui a chiedere la mia età?


perche gli interessi gattino 

pardon....perche LE interessi


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me ( e ora sono serio), dovrebbe avere un po più di rispetto nei tuoi riguardi, ma dal momento che pare non ne abbia, io al tuo posto girerei MOLTO lontano da lui.
> sempre che non sia questo tipo di gioco che ti eccita particolarmente in certe occasioni


Ci voleva tanto a darmi prima una risposta sensata a cio' che chiedevo?Comunque a me piace lui per come lo fa,non per come mi fa sentire...solo che vorrei non lo facesse con tutte


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche gli interessi gattino


dici?

dovrebbe allargare, da seduta sul muretto, un pochino le cosce in modo che si alzi il mio berretto :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ci voleva tanto a darmi prima una risposta sensata a cio' che chiedevo?Comunque a me piace lui per come lo fa,non per come mi fa sentire...solo che vorrei non lo facesse con tutte


non meriti risposta


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè dovrei piangere a leggere certe tue affermazioni legate ad un pessimo rapporto tra "amanti"


E invece tu sei piu bravo come amante?La gestisci meglio la cosa?O sei il tipo fedele incallito?..comunque adoro i gatti


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non meriti risposta


je approve'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ci voleva tanto a darmi prima una risposta sensata a cio' che chiedevo?Comunque a me piace lui per come lo fa,non per come mi fa sentire...solo che vorrei non lo facesse con tutte


come lo fa... come lo fa? Cioè a te piace lui solo per come lo fa... quello? del resto di lui come persona te ne impippi con salvifica allegria? e allora che problemi ti fai se lui fa altrettanto?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> E invece tu sei piu bravo come amante?La gestisci meglio la cosa?O sei il tipo fedele incallito?..comunque adoro i gatti


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come lo fa... come lo fa? Cioè a te piace lui solo per come lo fa... quello? del resto di lui come persona te ne impippi con *salvifica* allegria? e allora che problemi ti fai se lui fa altrettanto?


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahaha ho letto, ti giuro, te ne impippi col salva-fica ahahahahahhaahahahah


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> E invece tu sei piu bravo come amante?La gestisci meglio la cosa?O sei il tipo fedele incallito?..comunque adoro i gatti


senti, forse oggi sono un po più tardo del solito

ma tu, vuoi farti una trombatina con me o altrimenti cosa cerchi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>


te l'ho già detto: sei giovIne, non è un difetto, l'esperienza verrà con il tempo. L'esperienza e la saggezza.


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh no. Mio qui, mio là... mo so azzi tua Da me vuole sempre e solo le polpette... e a occhio le polpette di Flora non mi preoccupano


Non ho capito..tu ci hai provato con Gas ma lui ti ha detto che da te accetta solo polpette?Io comunque le polpette non sono brava a cucinarle,quindi non posso proporgliele come alternativa


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come lo fa... come lo fa? Cioè a te piace lui solo per come lo fa... quello? del resto di lui come persona te ne impippi con salvifica allegria? e allora che problemi ti fai se lui fa altrettanto?


quoto
Non capisco i problemi se quello che le interessa è il sesso


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto: sei giovIne, non è un difetto, l'esperienza verrà con il tempo. L'esperienza e la saggezza.


e l insolenza invece? e' insolente questa ragazza,


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> senti, forse oggi sono un po più tardo del solito
> 
> ma tu, vuoi farti una trombatina con me o altrimenti cosa cerchi?


ti posto un disegnino, micetto?


*FARFY??????*


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti posto un disegnino, micetto?
> 
> 
> *FARFY??????*


:blu:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti posto un disegnino, micetto?
> 
> 
> *FARFY??????*


Ma che cerca, su. Che devi postare il disegnino, pure tu, per carità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Non ho capito..tu ci hai provato con Gas ma lui ti ha detto che da te accetta solo polpette?Io comunque le polpette non sono brava a cucinarle,quindi non posso proporgliele come alternativa


Io non ci provo mai con gli uomini, sono loro che si stendono adoranti davanti al mio tacco 12. Tzè.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Non ho capito..tu ci hai provato con Gas ma lui ti ha detto che da te accetta solo polpette?Io comunque le polpette non sono brava a cucinarle,quindi non posso proporgliele come alternativa


no, no....
le polpette sono solo una scusa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ci provo mai con gli uomini, sono loro che si stendono adoranti davanti al mio tacco 12. Tzè.


NON TUTTI


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


A me fa tenerezza la tua giovinezza.
Ora da quel che leggo, vedo che tu vedi sto ragazzo in un certo modo.
Lui no, altrimenti non farebbe tanto il pavone con te.
Ma magari è solo insicurezza mascula, ti sta dicendo, vedi che parco di auto d'epoca ho io?

Per l'altra questione ho raccolto le confidenze di un ragazzo che lavorava con me.
Lui insomma era imabarazzato quando andava in certe discoteche e subiva certe avances da signore di un certo rilievo anagrafico!!!! 

Lui mi diceva, ma a me piace sta qua, e mi mostrava la foto di una ragazzina....
Ste qua mi diceva...mi ricordano mia madre...e io a lui...per quanto tu possa stupefarti non vado pazzo per tua sorella...ma per tua madre si...

Da quel che so le signore cercano nel ragazzo giovane, il toretto da monta...
Sai è instancabile...

SI non è un bello spettacolo sai, al solo pensiero che mia moglie potesse fare avances spinte ad uno che ha vent'anni meno di lui, mi si rattrapisce il ciccio...

Ma tant'è il mondo è vario...


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come lo fa... come lo fa? Cioè a te piace lui solo per come lo fa... quello? del resto di lui come persona te ne impippi con salvifica allegria? e allora che problemi ti fai se lui fa altrettanto?


Cioè,ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ci provo mai con gli uomini, sono loro che si stendono adoranti davanti al mio tacco 12. Tzè.




Ma non avevi il tacco dodici quella volta...

Ecco perchè non ti adorammo, ma ti trattammo come una compagniona da trattorie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti posto un disegnino, micetto?
> 
> 
> *FARFY??????*


basta una foto Sbri

e già mo chiamale tutte......


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cioè,ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?


Ehm...si...
Ci sono quelli così...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON TUTTI


invece sì. Noi tardone facciamo stragi, sallo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cioè,ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?


ma allora che te frega se vede altre donne?
dopotutto tu ti sei messa tra quelle altre donne se lui e' impegnato....
certe domande le lascerei alla consorte....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON TUTTI



non urlare che mi assordi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cioè,ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?



L'altra è l'unico argomento che non dovreste toccare. Per il resto non riesco a pensare che si possa andare con un uomo che non si stima, non interessa solo perchè scopa bene.....limite mio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cioè,ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?


Ma lei non lo sa. Non sa mica di cosa parla, e neanche di cosa parli tu. E' un dialogo tra sordi. Io ho capito, ma certo che tu sei pure bella confusa nell'esposizione.


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e l insolenza invece? e' insolente questa ragazza,


Grazie per l'insolente


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non avevi il tacco dodici quella volta...
> 
> Ecco perchè non ti adorammo, ma ti trattammo come una compagniona da trattorie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono stata io che vi ho risparmiato, anime del purgatorio:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> *non urlare che mi assordi *


E ringrazie che da cui posso solo assprdarti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e l insolenza invece? e' insolente questa ragazza,


E tu sempre più acida ogni giorno che passa.
NOn c'è post che oramai sia di tuo gradimento.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Cioè,*ma da uno gia' impegnato io cosa posso pretendere*?ci cerchiamo per parlare?o per sentirmi dire come sta male con l'altra?Ancora con questa storia?


e quà il punto
cosa desideri da un uomo impegnato?


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


Sicura che siano le 50enni a cercarlo e non lui a corteggiarle?

cosa ci prova? 

Forse gli rompono meno le palle.  Non si aspettano niente e a letto hanno esperienza da vendere. 

Non ricattano.  Non si innamorano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei non lo sa. Non sa mica di cosa parla, e neanche di cosa parli tu. E' un dialogo tra sordi. Io ho capito, ma certo che tu sei pure bella confusa nell'esposizione.


no ma guarda che io l'ho capita. Come no. Ma se vado con uno solo per trombare e cosciente che pure lui viene con me solo per trombare, IO me lo scelgo educato, almeno. Evito i cafoni esibizionisti, come dire.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu sempre più acida ogni giorno che passa.
> NOn c'è post che oramai sia di tuo gradimento.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non e' vero questo. portami gli esempi per favore.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


diciamo che il tipo manca di delicatezza
ma se te per esempio non vuoi sapere delle 50enni che ci provano
e delle foto che gli mandano
puoi anche dirgli "no guarda non mi interessa"
sul fatto di guardare le altre, non ci vedo niente di male o di strano
gli occhi sono fatti per guardare ed io mi preoccuperei se il mio fidanzato
non guardasse una che passa quando è con me 
tanto più che quelle che non nota gliele indico io :rotfl::rotfl:

però nn ho capito bene una cosa
te dici che siete due trombamici
che lui ti piace solo fisicamente
ma poi poi fai capire che quasi quasi vorresti l'esclusiva...


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e quà il punto
> cosa desideri da un uomo impegnato?


Niente di piu' di cio' che mi da..ma sensa parlare delle altre...io adoro gli occhi azzurri...i tuoi che colore sono?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma guarda che io l'ho capita. Come no. Ma se vado con uno solo per trombare e cosciente che pure lui viene con me solo per trombare, IO me lo scelgo educato, almeno. Evito i cafoni esibizionisti, come dire.



:applauso: io metto sempre il bavaglino :up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

niente oh...te vole proprio micione berrettato  arrenditi dai


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Niente di piu' di cio' che mi da..ma sensa parlare delle altre...io adoro gli occhi azzurri...i tuoi che colore sono?


i miei occhi sono azzurri come il mare.....


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> niente oh...te vole proprio micione berrettato  arrenditi dai


sta sera mi tocca trombare.... ho capito va


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sta sera mi tocca trombare.... ho capito va


ti devi sacrificare... il popolo ha fame


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> i miei occhi sono azzurri come il mare.....


il bollettino dei naviganti ha dato forza 8, nebbie a banchi e iceberg alla deriva


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti devi sacrificare... il popolo ha fame


una spruzzatina e via? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma guarda che io l'ho capita. Come no. Ma se vado con uno solo per trombare e cosciente che pure lui viene con me solo per trombare, IO me lo scelgo educato, almeno. Evito i cafoni esibizionisti, come dire.


Ma no che non hai capito. Questa mica va solo per trombare, lascia perdere. E poi, comunque: se non avete esperienze di relazioni extra, se non da tradite, lasciate perdere proprio sti discorsi. Andate a consolare Circe o Eagle, o altri.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il bollettino dei naviganti ha dato forza 8, nebbie a banchi e iceberg alla deriva


mi tocca stare in porto?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> una spruzzatina e via? :mrgreen:



mi sa che e' un po piu demanding di cosi


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma no che non hai capito. Questa mica va solo per trombare, lascia perdere. E poi, comunque: se non avete esperienze di relazioni extra, se non da tradite, lasciate perdere proprio sti discorsi. Andate a consolare Circe o Eagle, o altri.


va bene dai. Che hai mangiato oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va bene dai. Che hai mangiato oggi?


E non rubarmi le battute.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sa che e' un po piu demanding di cosi


seee
Flora è sparita......
mi sa che rimandiamo la spruzzatina


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ho capito, ma se tu ti fai trattare così noi che possiamo fare? Voglio dire, a prescindere dai numeri, se tu accetti i accompagnarti con uno che non ti rispetta, dovresti chiederti perchè lo FAI TU.


ma il rispetto che c'entra? io non me la prenderei se uno che so che scopa a destra e a manca
mi dicesse che scopa a destra e a manca
se non vuole che lui le racconti i particolari, che glielo dica


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me l'età non è fondamentale
> è il tipo di uomo che ti prende
> che poi abbia 20, 30, 50, o più anni, è un fattore non determinante
> se ti piace l'uomo, ti piace a prescindere dall'età o dalla prestazione


Condivido. 

Anche xche' fino a quando non ci finisci a letto non lo sai quanto e se ti piacera' e se piacerai.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma il rispetto che c'entra? io non me la prenderei se uno che so che scopa a destra e a manca
> mi dicesse che scopa a destra e a manca
> se non vuole che lui le racconti i particolari, che glielo dica


Ma quella dell'avatar sei tu, no?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma il rispetto che c'entra? io non me la prenderei se uno che so che scopa a destra e a manca
> mi dicesse che scopa a destra e a manca
> se non vuole che lui le racconti i particolari, che glielo dica


l'importante è che continui a trombarla

ma la Donna... quella con la D maiuscola dov'è finita?
sta diventando una rarità


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> Anche xche' fino a quando non ci finisci a letto non lo sai quanto e se ti piacera' e se piacerai.



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non rubarmi le battute.


ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma no che non hai capito. Questa mica va solo per trombare, lascia perdere. E poi, comunque: *se non avete esperienze di relazioni extra, se non da tradite, lasciate perdere proprio sti discorsi. Andate a consolare Circe o Eagle, o altri.*


ancora  questa menata.
quindi risponderemo ai tresd per settori
settore traditi ai quesiti dei traditi
settore traditori ai quesiti dei traditori
cazzeggiatori al quesito della susy


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora  questa menata.
> quindi risponderemo ai tresd per settori
> settore traditi ai quesiti dei traditi
> settore traditori ai quesiti dei traditori
> cazzeggiatori al quesito della susy


Tu è meglio che ti astieni da tutto. Al limite ti rimane giusto quel simpatico blog che fa invidia Selvaggia Lucarelli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora  questa menata.
> quindi risponderemo ai tresd per settori
> settore traditi ai quesiti dei traditi
> settore traditori ai quesiti dei traditori
> cazzeggiatori al quesito della susy


E il settore rompicoglioni è traversale?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu è meglio che ti astieni da tutto. Al limite ti rimane giusto quel simpatico blog che fa invidia Selvaggia Lucarelli.


quella simpatica tettona:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella dell'avatar sei tu, no?


  certo che sono io


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il settore rompicoglioni è traversale?


quelli dicono a tutti che son disagiati :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora questa menata.
> quindi risponderemo ai tresd per settori
> settore traditi ai quesiti dei traditi
> settore traditori ai quesiti dei traditori
> cazzeggiatori al quesito della susy


che figata il quesito della Susy. Bellissssimo.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo che sono io


quella cosa che hai alla tua sinistra, cos'è?

quello che immagino io? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli dicono a tutti che son disagiati :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: Però qualcuno lo è davvero :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> l'importante è che continui a trombarla
> 
> ma la Donna... quella con la D maiuscola dov'è finita?
> sta diventando una rarità


ma scusa, un rapporto come quello che descrive lei
non si basa certo sui sentimenti
qui neanche l'amicizia c'è, c'è solo attrazione
quindi non capisco sta storia del "mi manca di rispetto"
se voleva uno che la rispettava se lo cercava diverso


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quella cosa che hai alla tua sinistra, cos'è?
> 
> quello che immagino io?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


temo di non aver capito.... intendi la spalla?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo che sono io


Ma non era meglio un profilo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma scusa, un rapporto come quello che descrive lei
> non si basa certo sui sentimenti
> qui neanche l'amicizia c'è, c'è solo attrazione
> quindi non capisco sta storia del "mi manca di rispetto"
> se voleva uno che la rispettava se lo cercava diverso


Il rispetto DEVE esserci a prescindere, secondo me.
E se mi vado a cercare uno che non mi porta manco il minimo sindacale di rispetto i problemi ce li ho io, mica lui.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era meglio un profilo?


no, ho il naso brutto


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma scusa, un rapporto come quello che descrive lei
> non si basa certo sui sentimenti
> qui neanche l'amicizia c'è, c'è solo attrazione
> quindi non capisco sta storia del "mi manca di rispetto"
> se voleva uno che la rispettava se lo cercava diverso


quà non c'è nemmeno attrazione


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era meglio un profilo?


non credo:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito.... intendi la spalla?


si confonde un pochino.... non sembra propriamente una spalla


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era meglio un profilo?


o forse una foto intera?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, ho il naso brutto


Si dice "profilo greco", non naso brutto.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il rispetto DEVE esserci a prescindere, secondo me.
> E se mi vado a cercare uno che non mi porta manco il minimo sindacale di rispetto i problemi ce li ho io, mica lui.


se lei vuole rispetto, che lo pretenda, se ha voglia di perdere tempo
in ogni caso non vedo come il fatto che lui le dica cose che sa già
possa essere considerato una mancanza di rispetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> o forse una foto intera?


dai buonino su, che adesso torna Fauna e ti sistema lei


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, ho il naso brutto


il naso possiamo anche non notarlo....
il resto com'è?


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quà non c'è nemmeno attrazione


l'ha detto lei che lui le piace solo fisicamente


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai buonino su, che adesso torna Fauna e ti sistema lei


perchè le devi storpiare il suo nome che a me piace tanto

tutta gelosia la tua ......

mi hai invitato a casa? no! e allora......................
.................................................................... :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si confonde un pochino.... non sembra propriamente una spalla


ho aperto la foto ingrandita
alla mia sinistra non c'è niente


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'ha detto lei che lui le piace solo fisicamente


un uomo ti può piacere fisicamente ma se appena apre bocca ti fa cadere le tette, io ci girerei alla larga a prescindere


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ho aperto la foto ingrandita
> alla mia sinistra non c'è niente


probabilmente sono io che ho visto male


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si dice "profilo greco", non naso brutto.


no no
si dice naso brutto


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> un uomo ti può piacere fisicamente ma se appena apre bocca ti fa cadere le tette, io ci girerei alla larga a prescindere


ma pure io ci girerei al largo
ma evidentemente nn vale per tutti


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no
> si dice naso brutto


si si dice naso brutto (ma non penso sia il tuo caso, e' risaputo che ne elle foto la cosa che viene sempre male e' il naso...sempre) 
il profilo greco e' un altra cosa...


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il naso possiamo anche non notarlo....
> il resto com'è?


c'è di meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no no
> si dice naso brutto


Mannò su. Diciamo un profilo interessante.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'è di meglio


:up:


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si dice naso brutto (ma non penso sia il tuo caso, e' risaputo che ne elle foto la cosa che viene sempre male e' il naso...sempre)
> il profilo greco e' un altra cosa...


il mio naso è brutto pure dal vivo
per colpa delle pallonate che mi tirava mia sorella


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il mio naso è brutto pure dal vivo
> per colpa delle pallonate che mi tirava mia sorella


giocavate a calcio?
ma perche ti pallonava?


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò su. Diciamo un profilo interessante.


:rotfl::rotfl:grazie ma sono fondamentalmente contraria al politicamente corretto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Niente di piu' di cio' che mi da..ma sensa parlare delle altre...io adoro gli occhi azzurri...i tuoi che colore sono?


Sei in  cerca? 

Se vuoi ti presento mio marito. 

Occhi azzurri azzurri puttaniere ma non parlerebbe mai delle altre.  Neppure sotto tortura. 

60 anni ma piace molto alle piccoline

cosi lo metto alla prova. 

In quanto a resistenza. ...resiste molto.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei in  cerca?
> 
> Se vuoi ti presento mio marito.
> 
> ...


ma disiii!!!!! ma cosa dici?


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> giocavate a calcio?
> ma perche ti pallonava?


perchè è una stronza  io andavo a prendere la palla con le mani
e quando mi abbassavo lei tirava il calcio
se ne approfittava perchè ero piccola (e pure un po' cretina)


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ho capito..quindi è una questione di sicurezza,la donna 50 enne si sente piu esperta in virtu della sua maggiore eta' e puo' condurre il gioco...ma di una che ti manda foto sue nuda nel cuore della notte e ti dice che gli piace farlo con i compagni di universita di suo figlio,tu cosa penseresti?


Peccato che non vado all'università... 

Scherzi a parte... hai presente il film di Jerry Cala non so quale sapore di sale di mare o cosa cosi dove il ragazzo occhialuto intellettuale racconta di aver fatto cose turche con la 50enne o 40enne che fosse...

Ecco secondo me l'evoluzione o involuzione... a piacimento, ha portato al ribaltamento dei ruoli.

Che poi il dire che gli piacerebbe farlo con i compagni del figlio è solo un modo per "accendere appunto quelle fantasie indicibili" (vedi occhialuto secchione del film di cui sopra).

Se da un lato la 50enne è "forte" della sua esperienza dall'altro è debole della sua età... e magari non più impeccabile nel fisico

Cattivik.

P.S. Adesso basta che son troppo serio e fuori i numeri di ste babbione che ci penso io...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei in  cerca?
> 
> Se vuoi ti presento mio marito.
> 
> ...


Ma lui andava proprio a puttane?


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei in cerca?
> 
> Se vuoi ti presento mio marito.
> 
> ...


scusa, ma che fai?

sono mesi se non anni che mi sto proponendo e nessuna mi caga, questa volta che ho una piccola occasione.... lascia perdere.....
mi ero già informato da un ottico su lenti a contatto che mi facessero apparire con gli occhi azzurri......

uffa!!!!!!!!! :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui andava proprio a puttane?


mannò, dai. Licenza poetica.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Peccato che non vado all'università...
> 
> Scherzi a parte... hai presente il film di Jerry Cala non so quale sapore di sale di mare o cosa cosi dove il ragazzo occhialuto intellettuale *racconta di aver fatto cose turche con la 50enne o 40enne che fosse...*
> 
> ...


La 40enne era Virna Lisi.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che t'importa?...
> 
> Pensa a goderti i momenti con il tuo amante, quando c'è, e se ti dà fastidio che è così infantile da parlarti delle altre e addirittura a ledere la loro privacy, faglielo presente...
> 
> Non capisco tutte queste pippe mentali per qualche scopata.


scherzi?
qui parlano di mancanza di rispetto....


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> E allora come ti spieghi il fatto tutte le donne dello spettacolo di mezza eta' se la fanno con quelli piu giovani?Un caso?


Perche' gli diventa duro duro e fanno pure le repliche? ???

pero' hanno lacune che I 50/60enni non hanno.

diciamo che un 60enne con molta esperienza e molto tatto ti fa andare in paradiso anche prima di aver verificato l'articolo/pannocchione/cannelloni? 

Non so se ci si guadagna ringiovanendo il parco macchine.

piu' che altro ci si sente bene nell'essere desiderate dopo la menopausa da qualcuno molto molto piu' giovane e bello.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Non ho capito..tu ci hai provato con Gas ma lui ti ha detto che da te accetta solo polpette?Io comunque le polpette non sono brava a cucinarle,quindi non posso proporgliele come alternativa


Aristippo è una garanzia per te! Aristippoooooooo!


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' gli diventa duro duro e fanno pure le repliche? ???
> 
> pero' hanno lacune che I 50/60enni non hanno.
> 
> ...


avevo in precedenza, sempre letto con piacere i tuoi interventi

ma con questo ti sei superata alla grande 

:up:


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Aristippo è una garanzia per te! Aristippoooooooo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Aristippo è una garanzia per te! Aristippoooooooo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui andava proprio a puttane?


No!

Che bisogno aveva? 

Con tutte Le cantanti giovani e disponibili? 

Puttanierex il tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No!
> 
> Che bisogno aveva?
> 
> ...


Ma scusa, tu sei convinta che ti abbia tradito con tutte quelle giovini e disinibite cantanti?


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> scusa, ma che fai?
> 
> sono mesi se non anni che mi sto proponendo e nessuna mi caga, questa volta che ho una piccola occasione.... lascia perdere.....
> mi ero già informato da un ottico su lenti a contatto che mi facessero apparire con gli occhi azzurri......
> ...


Ma tu sei fedele e innamorato.

per tradire c'e' tempo

A proposito  .......quanti  anni hai? 

Ma poi c'e' prima Tebe. 

X interessarti a me ti devono piacere le donne in menopausa ma serene. 

Ho la garanzia.


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu sei convinta che ti abbia tradito con tutte quelle giovini e disinibite cantanti?


Convinta no ma i dubbi chi me li toglie? 

Ci dormo serena ma non gli credo piu'.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Convinta no ma i dubbi chi me li toglie?
> 
> Ci dormo serena ma non gli credo piu'.


Va bene.


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

certo che dalle vostre risposte si puo intuire da che parte vi schierate...traditi cn traditi,traditori cn traditori....gas..di te invece nn ho capito nulla...spruzzatina?da te?togliti il berretto e guarda in faccia le persone quando parli...io nn voglio l esclusiva nel mio rapporto con lui ma un comportamento piu corretto...se lui nn puo darmelo io rinuncio...gliel ho detto,lui mi ha detto che nn puo cambiare..niente,volgero'lo sguardo altrove


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Peccato che non vado all'università...
> 
> Scherzi a parte... hai presente il film di Jerry Cala non so quale sapore di sale di mare o cosa cosi dove il ragazzo occhialuto intellettuale racconta di aver fatto cose turche con la 50enne o 40enne che fosse...
> 
> ...


l ho visto proprio qualche giorno fa questo film....si,forse il fascino di farlo con uno piu grande o piu piccolo di te incide sulla scelta....ma con l amico di tuo figlio?no,nn riesco a spiegarmelo


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> certo che dalle vostre risposte si puo intuire da che parte vi schierate...traditi cn traditi,traditori cn traditori....gas..di te invece nn ho capito nulla...spruzzatina?da te?togliti il berretto e guarda in faccia le persone quando parli...io nn voglio l esclusiva nel mio rapporto con lui ma un comportamento piu corretto...se lui nn puo darmelo io rinuncio...gliel ho detto,lui mi ha detto che nn puo cambiare..niente,volgero'lo sguardo altrove


io non so da che parte tu mi abbia messo
ma ho solo risposto a quello che hai detto te
ti lamenti di un rapporto che non esce dal letto
e quando ci esce non ti soddisfa
quindi per me o mantieni questo rapporto solo a letto
o cerchi altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> certo che dalle vostre risposte si puo intuire da che parte vi schierate...traditi cn traditi,traditori cn traditori....gas..di te invece nn ho capito nulla...spruzzatina?da te?togliti il berretto e guarda in faccia le persone quando parli...io nn voglio l esclusiva nel mio rapporto con lui ma un comportamento piu corretto...se lui nn puo darmelo io rinuncio...gliel ho detto,lui mi ha detto che nn puo cambiare..*niente,volgero'lo sguardo altrove*


domani è un altro giorno, Rossella.


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> certo che dalle vostre risposte si puo intuire da che parte vi schierate...traditi cn traditi,traditori cn traditori....gas..di te invece nn ho capito nulla...spruzzatina?da te?togliti il berretto e guarda in faccia le persone quando parli...io nn voglio l esclusiva nel mio rapporto con lui ma un comportamento piu corretto...se lui nn puo darmelo io rinuncio...gliel ho detto,lui mi ha detto che nn puo cambiare..niente,volgero'lo sguardo altrove


Hai capito male. 

Ci sono traditi  e  traditi. 

Traditori  e  traditori. 

Poi a volte entri come tradito ed impari a tradire. 

Io non mi schiero mai.  Discuto e spiego. 

Jb e' un traditore.  Credo.  Pero' mi diverte.


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> l ho visto proprio qualche giorno fa questo film....si,forse il fascino di farlo con uno piu grande o piu piccolo di te incide sulla scelta....ma con l amico di tuo figlio?no,nn riesco a spiegarmelo


Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare... magari lo dice solo per tenere su di giri il ragazzino...

Cattivik


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io non so da che parte tu mi abbia messo
> ma ho solo risposto a quello che hai detto te
> ti lamenti di un rapporto che non esce dal letto
> e quando ci esce non ti soddisfa
> ...


biri nn mi riferivo a te....appunto credo di nn essere capace di far finta di nulla...gliel ho detto...nn mi raccontare delle altre..e lui...va bene,se vuoi che faccio l ipocrits come tutti gli altri che accanto alla moglie fanno finta di niente e poi alle sue spalle guarda a destra e manca faro'come vuoi...fingero'come tutti


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> biri nn mi riferivo a te....appunto credo di nn essere capace di far finta di nulla...gliel ho detto...nn mi raccontare delle altre..e lui...va bene,se vuoi che faccio l ipocrits come tutti gli altri che accanto alla moglie fanno finta di niente e poi alle sue spalle guarda a destra e manca faro'come vuoi...fingero'come tutti


scusa eh ma questo è un cretino, te mica sei la moglie
le cose sono due
o veramente smetti di parlarci e quando ci vai a letto
gli cacci un calzino in gola
o lo mandi a quel paese


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare... magari lo dice solo per tenere su di giri il ragazzino...
> 
> Cattivik


nn so...nn ne vedo il motivo...ho visto le sue foto nuda...ma solo ai trentenni capitano ste cose?e uno mentalmente single che fa?nn ci sta?o una cosi fa paura?


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si dice naso brutto (ma non penso sia il tuo caso, e' risaputo che ne elle foto la cosa che viene sempre male e' il naso...sempre)
> il profilo greco e' un altra cosa...


Una volta mi ha bloccata un antropologo prendendomi la faccia tra le mani e mi ha detto che è evidente la mia discendenza greca...credo di aver deciso di fare il liceo classico proprio per quello! :mrgreen:


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai capito male.
> 
> Ci sono traditi  e  traditi.
> 
> ...


ho capito che JonB e'un traditore..si capisce dalle sue risposte...gli schieramenti nn sono voluti ma inevitabili...allora busognerebbe dividere il forum in due sezioni e ognuno decidere da chi vuole avere condigli..sarebbe piu semplice


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> nn so...nn ne vedo il motivo...ho visto le sue foto nuda...ma solo ai trentenni capitano ste cose?e uno mentalmente single che fa?nn ci sta?o una cosi fa paura?


certe cose capitano a chi vuole che capitino
che abbia trent'anni o cento
certi pesci si trovano solo in certi mari


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ho capito che JonB e'un traditore..si capisce dalle sue risposte...gli schieramenti nn sono voluti ma inevitabili...allora busognerebbe dividere il forum in due sezioni e ognuno decidere da chi vuole avere condigli..sarebbe piu semplice


Non ti hanno mai detto che è noioso discutere con chi ti dà sempre ragione!?


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

gas ma perke nn riveli la tua natura?traditore?tradito?tradito con voglia di tradire?beh...forse l ultima ipotesi....


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi pare che flora sia preoccupata della mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dei rispettivi partner ufficiali.
> 
> Si fa pippe mentali su altro, su cazzate...
> 
> ...


ma senti, qualche anno fa pure a me è capitato di sentirmi dire
che quel giorno ero la seconda
però francamente nn mi sono sentita offesa o chissà che
sapevo con chi mi incontravo e che tipo fosse
se una se la prende per certe cose vuol dire che forse ha capito poco alcune cose


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

Se una persona non è originale non lo è nè a 30 anni nè a 50...quindi l'età non conta nulla!

Che si metta a disquisire di altre è più che altro una mezza cafonata, io gli direi semplicemente che non mi interessa e amen, se continua lo fanculizzo...non è questione di esclusiva, quanto di tatto.
Non ho la presunzione di essere l'unica, ma in quel momento, tra le 4 mura sono l'unica...indi per cui muto! E impegni la bocca in altre discussioni!


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se una persona non è originale non lo è nè a 30 anni nè a 50...quindi l'età non conta nulla!
> 
> Che si metta a disquisire di altre è più che altro una mezza cafonata, io gli direi semplicemente che non mi interessa e amen, se continua lo fanculizzo...non è questione di esclusiva, quanto di tatto.
> Non ho la presunzione di essere l'unica, ma in quel momento, tra le 4 mura sono l'unica...indi per cui muto! E impegni la bocca in altre discussioni!


io non sono così possessiva


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io non sono così possessiva


Dov'è il possesso?


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se una persona non è originale non lo è nè a 30 anni nè a 50...quindi l'età non conta nulla!
> 
> Che si metta a disquisire di altre è più che altro una mezza cafonata, io gli direi semplicemente che non mi interessa e amen, se continua lo fanculizzo...non è questione di esclusiva, quanto di tatto.
> Non ho la presunzione di essere l'unica, ma in quel momento, tra le 4 mura sono l'unica...indi per cui muto! E impegni la bocca in altre discussioni!


quindi nn sono l unica che si lamenterebbe...sbriciolata ha detto che nn puo esistere un tipo del genere...l unico l ho incontrato io?nn e'che tutto cio che sembra assurdo deve essere necessariamente inventato...allora nn conoscete il mondo e chi lo frequenta


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dov'è il possesso?


l'illusione di essere l'unica, il fatto che le altre non si possano neanche nominare
quando si sa benissimo che ci sono
io non la vedo come una mancanza di rispetto o altro
diciamo che si può evitare
ma se mentre stai chiacchierando, nel discorso
viene fuori una delle tante, che c'è di male? dove sta il motivo di prendersela?
in quel momento è con te, vuol dire che si è organizzato per te
vedi il lato positivo


----------



## Leda (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma senti, qualche anno fa pure a me è capitato di sentirmi dire
> che quel giorno ero la seconda
> però francamente nn mi sono sentita offesa o chissà che
> sapevo con chi mi incontravo e che tipo fosse
> *se una se la prende per certe cose vuol dire che forse ha capito poco alcune cose*


Esatto, tipo cos'è che vuole esattamente


----------



## flora (23 Aprile 2014)

scusa sbriciolata..mi soni confusa cn principessa


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> quindi nn sono l unica che si lamenterebbe...sbriciolata ha detto che nn puo esistere un tipo del genere...l unico l ho incontrato io?nn e'che tutto cio che sembra assurdo deve essere necessariamente inventato...allora nn conoscete il mondo e chi lo frequenta


eh? che ho detto io? Io ho detto che da un tipo del genere manco mi facevo pulire le scarpe, che è diverso. Certi tipi esistono perchè viene loro permesso.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> quindi nn sono l unica che si lamenterebbe...sbriciolata ha detto che nn puo esistere un tipo del genere...l unico l ho incontrato io?nn e'che tutto cio che sembra assurdo deve essere necessariamente inventato...allora nn conoscete il mondo e chi lo frequenta


io mi lamenterei solo se fossi innamorata e se lui mi giurasse amore
altrimenti non capisco il lamentarsi


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, tipo cos'è che vuole esattamente


  a me infatti pare un po' infatuata di questo qui


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'illusione di essere l'unica, il fatto che le altre non si possano neanche nominare
> quando si sa benissimo che ci sono
> io non la vedo come una mancanza di rispetto o altro
> diciamo che si può evitare
> ...


No, non è l'illusione di essere l'unica...io lo saprei a prescindere...
E' proprio che a me non piace parlare di altri quando sto con una persona e gradirei non si facesse con me...
Quando è capitato ho detto "guarda, non mi interessa sapere nulla", capita l'antifona non ha più detto nulla...ma è una cosa che facevo anche io ovviamente! E mi veniva esplicitamente detto di non parlare di altri, nel caso ce ne fossero...
Non è questione di rispetto, forse forse di buon gusto...se si parla delle persone non è un problema, ci mancherebbe, esistono e si sa, ma se uno mi viene a dire che mezz'ora prima di venire da me si stava pecorinizzando un'altra lo mando a spendere! Non trovo il dettaglio di mio interesse...


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è l'illusione di essere l'unica...io lo saprei a prescindere... E' proprio che a me non piace parlare di altri quando sto con una persona e gradirei non si facesse con me... Quando è capitato ho detto "guarda, non mi interessa sapere nulla", capita l'antifona non ha più detto nulla...ma è una cosa che facevo anche io ovviamente! E mi veniva esplicitamente detto di non parlare di altri, nel caso ce ne fossero... Non è questione di rispetto, forse forse di buon gusto...se si parla delle persone non è un problema, ci mancherebbe, esistono e si sa, ma se uno mi viene a dire che mezz'ora prima di venire da me si stava pecorinizzando un'altra lo mando a spendere! Non trovo il dettaglio di mio interesse...


  credo che molto dipenda dal tipo di rapporto che c'è tra i due amanti ovvio che se io sono un po' innamorata, non voglio sentirmi dire certe cose e credo che lo stesso valga per l'uomo ma se c'è un rapporto di assoluta sincerità, di amicizia, di attrazione, di feeling sono cose che viene naturale dire, perchè appunto non si condivide solo il letto ma non si arriva a parlare di amore e visto che flora parla praticamente malissimo di questo qui a parte la sfera sessuale non vedo il motivo del suo dispiacere lei non lo ama e lui nn le da motivi di illudersi visto che nn mi pare che lui sia uno di quelli che non vuole sentirsi raccontare particolari   p.s. cmq l'altra nn era a pecorina credo che stesse sopra lui


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Lui ci prova con tutte perchè ha sempre fatto cosi..io questo lo so e lo accetto,anche perchè noi siamo un extra l'un per l'altro...a me neanche importa se lui va con altre,ma almeno omettere i particolari e i messaggi che si scambiano...cioè quando sta con me ci devo essere solo io in quel momento,non mi interessa se,una volta chiusa la porta,se ne va' con la prima che vede..un minimo di "rispetto"tra amanti




Su questo cara flora sono completamente d'accordo con te anche è messo in chiaro che non è richiesta esclusività non mi pare il caso...a me è stato chiesto di raccontare una sola volta ...ma non è consigliabile nemmeno raccontare le nostre cose...è bello vivere quel momento solo in due qualsiasi sia il tipo di relazione..godersi quei pochi attimi lasciando tutto fuori...


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma senti, qualche anno fa pure a me è capitato di sentirmi dire
> che quel giorno ero la seconda
> però francamente nn mi sono sentita offesa o chissà che
> sapevo con chi mi incontravo e che tipo fosse
> se una se la prende per certe cose vuol dire che forse ha capito poco alcune cose




nooooo non si possono sentire queste cose....io non ho grandi aspettative però nel momento che ci corteggiamo e che filtriamo non mi puoi dire che oggi io sono la seconda...naaaaaa e che razza di uomo è uno che ti dice una cosa del genere ....anche per una semplice avventura ...io pretendo di sentirmi l unica in quel momento di essere completamento di un desiderio anche se solo sessuale....e lo stesso vale per l'uomo che è con me in quel momento....mi piace farlo sentire unico e speciale.....insomma un po' di gioco d'amore ci deve essere ...sennò che squallore....


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> nooooo non si possono sentire queste cose....io non ho grandi aspettative però nel momento che ci corteggiamo e che filtriamo non mi puoi dire che oggi io sono la seconda...naaaaaa e che razza di uomo è uno che ti dice una cosa del genere ....anche per una semplice avventura ...io pretendo di sentirmi l unica in quel momento di essere completamento di un desiderio anche se solo sessuale....e lo stesso vale per l'uomo che è con me in quel momento....mi piace farlo sentire unico e speciale.....insomma un po' di gioco d'amore ci deve essere ...sennò che squallore....


ripeto che dipende dal tipo di rapporto che si ha
quello che avevo io era un rapporto di amicizia in primis
condito da tanta attrazione e da tanta complicità
a me piaceva proprio la sua sfrontatezza e la sincerità che aveva nel dirmi le cose
non si vergognava di niente 
e nonostante tutto riusciva a farmi sentire l'unica al mondo
è difficile da spiegare, però dopo 10 anni
ho ripensato a quel pomeriggio e ho sorriso 
nn mi sono sentita assolutamente offesa, né ora né tantomeno allora


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ripeto che dipende dal tipo di rapporto che si ha
> quello che avevo io era un rapporto di amicizia in primis
> condito da tanta attrazione e da tanta complicità
> a me piaceva proprio la sua sfrontatezza e la sincerità che aveva nel dirmi le cose
> ...


Credo che sia proprio una questione di tipo di rapporto...


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio una questione di tipo di rapporto...


  ma anche di età io avevo 21 anni e lui mi piaceva un sacco forse gli avrei perdonato tutto


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'illusione di essere l'unica, il fatto che le altre non si possano neanche nominare
> quando si sa benissimo che ci sono
> io non la vedo come una mancanza di rispetto o altro
> diciamo che si può evitare
> ...


Nel mio caso non ho l'illusione di essere l'unica visto che il 50 enne è sposato e il trentenne  è fidanzato...e pure malandrino ...non sono certo l'unica....ma un po' di savoir faire...ci vuole e poi che mi faccia leggere addirittura i messaggi che si scambiano.....non fa x me.....ma ok non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma anche di età io avevo 21 anni e lui mi piaceva un sacco forse gli avrei perdonato tutto






ecco su questo sono con te.....forse a quell'età non avrei dato importanza a molte cose ..


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non ho l'illusione di essere l'unica visto che il 50 enne è sposato e il trentenne  è fidanzato...e pure malandrino ...non sono certo l'unica....ma un po' di savoir faire...ci vuole e poi che mi faccia leggere addirittura i messaggi che si scambiano.....non fa x me.....ma ok non siamo tutti uguali


ma senti... il "mio" aveva 36 ed era sposato
all'inizio aveva anche provato a farmi credere che era la prima volta
che tradiva la moglie
ma era troppo bravo per poterci credere :rotfl::rotfl:
e lo sgamai subito
e allora lui mi raccontò tranquillamente, vedendo che non mi inalberavo
che sì, tradiva la moglie da quando erano ancora fidanzati
che aveva 2 amanti fisse e tutte quelle che riusciva a "conquistare"
io ero tra quelle che era riuscito a conquistare
quindi, partendo da questo presupposto
come potevo risentirmi di qualcosa?
io ero perfettamente cosciente dell'uomo che era
ma allo stesso tempo era anche riservato
nn un nome, nn una foto, solo qualche "notizia" ogni tanto
ma con quel modo di fare che mi piaceva così tanto
che nonostante quello che diceva
mi faceva capire che a me ci teneva


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma senti... il "mio" aveva 36 ed era sposato
> all'inizio aveva anche provato a farmi credere che era la prima volta
> che tradiva la moglie
> ma era troppo bravo per poterci credere :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Vabbè, ma questa è una cosa un attimo diversa rispetto a uno che magari ti porta al bar e ti fa vedere le foto che si scambia co'n'altra!! E poi magari ti mette pure fretta perchè dopo un'ora c'ha appuntamento con lei...
Nel caso che hai detto tu pure io non mi sarei offesa o risentita, finchè si parla tranquillamente ci sta che ci si racconti, ma poi finisce lì...


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questa è una cosa un attimo diversa rispetto a uno che magari ti porta al bar e ti fa vedere le foto che si scambia co'n'altra!! E poi magari ti mette pure fretta perchè dopo un'ora c'ha appuntamento con lei...
> Nel caso che hai detto tu pure io non mi sarei offesa o risentita, finchè si parla tranquillamente ci sta che ci si racconti, ma poi finisce lì...


ma infatti io quello lì l'ho definito un cretino :rotfl:
però evidentemente a lei alla fine va bene così
altrimenti avrebbe già preso provvedimenti


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma senti... il "mio" aveva 36 ed era sposato
> all'inizio aveva anche provato a farmi credere che era la prima volta
> che tradiva la moglie
> ma era troppo bravo per poterci credere :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



ok biri cara dopo una presentazione così..completa...non posso certo dire che non ne sapevi nulla.....ok ...:sonar:


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questa è una cosa un attimo diversa rispetto a uno che magari ti porta al bar e ti fa vedere le foto che si scambia co'n'altra!! E poi magari ti mette pure fretta perchè dopo un'ora c'ha appuntamento con lei...
> Nel caso che hai detto tu pure io non mi sarei offesa o risentita, finchè si parla tranquillamente ci sta che ci si racconti, ma poi finisce lì...



quoto Nicka......c'è situazione e situazione....


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> ok biri cara dopo una presentazione così..completa...non posso certo dire che non ne sapevi nulla.....ok ...:sonar:


con me era sincero :mrgreen:
e di sua moglie e delle altre nn me ne fregava niente
c'erano, ne ero consapevole, ma per me era come se nn esistessero


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> gas ma perke nn riveli la tua natura?traditore?tradito?tradito con voglia di tradire?beh...forse l ultima ipotesi....


non ho rivelato a te la mia natura, perchè mi ero scollegato, non perchè non te lo volessi confessare

traditore e poi tradito, quindi ho assaporato entrambe le situazioni

ora sei più sollevata?


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho rivelato a te la mia natura, perchè mi ero scollegato, non perchè non te lo volessi confessare
> 
> traditore e poi tradito, quindi ho assaporato entrambe le situazioni
> 
> ora sei più sollevata?


È che se ben mi ricordo (non vorrei sbagliare) Flora è una di quelle che ha necessità di incasellare le persone a seconda del proprio vissuto...
Mai capite le macro-categorie...


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È che se ben mi ricordo (non vorrei sbagliare) Flora è una di quelle che ha necessità di incasellare le persone a seconda del proprio vissuto...
> Mai capite le macro-categorie...


gli uomini migliori li incontra tutti lei,
prima va a un colloquio di lavoro e dopo pochi giorni si trova a pecora con il titolare
poi esce con il 30enne che le fa vedere le foto della 50enne nuda

mah...............
..........................
.................................


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi pare che flora sia preoccupata della mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dei rispettivi partner ufficiali.
> 
> Si fa pippe mentali su altro, su cazzate...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è l'illusione di essere l'unica...io lo saprei a prescindere...
> E' proprio che a me non piace parlare di altri quando sto con una persona e gradirei non si facesse con me...
> Quando è capitato ho detto "guarda, non mi interessa sapere nulla", capita l'antifona non ha più detto nulla...ma è una cosa che facevo anche io ovviamente! E mi veniva esplicitamente detto di non parlare di altri, nel caso ce ne fossero...
> Non è questione di rispetto, forse forse di buon gusto...se si parla delle persone non è un problema, ci mancherebbe, esistono e si sa, ma se uno mi viene a dire che mezz'ora prima di venire da me si stava pecorinizzando un'altra* lo mando a spendere!* Non trovo il dettaglio di mio interesse...


Lapsus freudiano :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non ho l'illusione di essere l'unica visto che il 50 enne è sposato e il trentenne  è fidanzato...e pure malandrino ...non sono certo l'unica....ma un po' di savoir faire...ci vuole e poi che mi faccia leggere addirittura i messaggi che si scambiano.....non fa x me.....ma ok non siamo tutti uguali





Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questa è una cosa un attimo diversa rispetto a uno che magari ti porta al bar e ti fa vedere le foto che si scambia co'n'altra!! E poi magari ti mette pure fretta perchè dopo un'ora c'ha appuntamento con lei...
> Nel caso che hai detto tu pure io non mi sarei offesa o risentita, finchè si parla tranquillamente ci sta che ci si racconti, ma poi finisce lì...





biri ha detto:


> ma senti... il "mio" aveva 36 ed era sposato
> all'inizio aveva anche provato a farmi credere che era la prima volta
> che tradiva la moglie
> ma era troppo bravo per poterci credere :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Uno utilizza i racconti per eccitarsi e a te (Anima) non eccita.
L'altro utilizza i racconti per creare complicità e a te (Biri) faceva sentire privilegiata.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lapsus freudiano :singleeye::carneval:


Uuuuups!!!!! 
A Bologna si dice "ti mando a spendere" per dire "ti mando a quel paese!!"


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uuuuups!!!!!
> A Bologna si dice "ti mando a spendere" per dire "ti mando a quel paese!!"


Credevo fosse un errore per "ti mando a stendere", a spendere vuol ben significare qualcosa e senza lapsus.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un errore per "ti mando a stendere", a spendere vuol ben significare qualcosa e senza lapsus.


Nessun errore, ma se è un'espressione che non usi poteva sembrarlo! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> gli uomini migliori li incontra tutti lei,
> prima va a un colloquio di lavoro e dopo pochi giorni si trova a pecora con il titolare
> poi esce con il 30enne che le fa vedere le foto della 50enne nuda
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è sparita......


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> è sparita......


Sparita a pecora?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sparita a pecora?:rotfl:


mah
starà sfogliando l'album delle foto


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mah
> starà sfogliando l'album delle foto


A pecora....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pecora....:rotfl:


ma anche supina :rotfl inginocchiata :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> ma anche supina :rotfl inginocchiata :rotfl:


Fidati sempre a pecora....


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno utilizza i racconti per eccitarsi e a te (Anima) non eccita.
> L'altro utilizza i racconti per creare complicità e a te (Biri) faceva sentire privilegiata.


privilegiata?


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma anche supina :rotfl inginocchiata :rotfl:


Non ho letto tutto...mi ricollego e tra gli ultimi messaggi rivedo il solito...quello della pecora da voi tanto amata...ma anche voi felini amante delle pecore?


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non ho l'illusione di essere l'unica visto che il 50 enne è sposato e il trentenne è fidanzato...e pure malandrino ...non sono certo l'unica....ma un po' di savoir faire...ci vuole e poi che mi faccia leggere addirittura i messaggi che si scambiano.....non fa x me.....ma ok non siamo tutti uguali


Scusa anima libera ma non ho capito bene....tu hai due amanti?Un 50 enne  e un 30 enne?Quindi chi meglio di te mi puo' dire che differenza c'è a letto tra le due categorie???


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto...mi ricollego e tra gli ultimi messaggi rivedo il solito...quello della pecora da voi tanto amata...ma anche voi felini amante delle pecore?


siii
perchè stiamo caldi e coccolati tra la lana


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma anche di età io avevo 21 anni e lui mi piaceva un sacco forse gli avrei perdonato tutto


Gli avresti perdonato anche il fatto che fa continui commenti,anche pesanti,alle altre,con te davanti?Non credo...non è questione che uno tenga piu o meno all'altro...ma un po' di delicatezza ci vuole...a me possono anche piacere i suoi modi un po'eccessivi,ma sempre nei limiti


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Gli avresti perdonato anche il fatto che fa continui commenti,anche pesanti,alle altre,con te davanti?Non credo...non è questione che uno tenga piu o meno all'altro...ma un po' di delicatezza ci vuole...a me possono anche piacere i suoi modi un po'eccessivi,ma sempre nei limiti


anche nel commentare il passaggio di una bella ragazza scosciata, quando si è in compagnia femminile ci vuole stile.

c'è chi lo ha e chi no.  il tuo amichetto nemmeno a spararglielo in vena,direi.

quindi il problema al solito non è l'altro,ma noi stessi.    Tu fino a quando 6 disposta a tollerare la cafonaggine in cambio di un paio d'ore,o anche 3, di buon sesso?


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche nel commentare il passaggio di una bella ragazza scosciata, quando si è in compagnia femminile ci vuole stile.
> 
> c'è chi lo ha e chi no. il tuo amichetto nemmeno a spararglielo in vena,direi.
> 
> quindi il problema al solito non è l'altro,ma noi stessi. Tu fino a *quando 6 disposta a tollerare la cafonaggine in cambio di un paio d'ore,o anche 3, di buon sesso?*


così tanto? ma è un'esagerazione 2 o 3 ore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ho rivelato a te la mia natura, perchè mi ero scollegato, non perchè non te lo volessi confessare
> 
> traditore e poi tradito, quindi ho assaporato entrambe le situazioni
> 
> ora sei più sollevata?


Si...finalmente posso tirare un sospiro di sollievo...quindi sai cosa si prova da entrambe le parti...era solo curiosita' la mia...niente di personale..


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Si...finalmente posso tirare un sospiro di sollievo...quindi sai cosa si prova da entrambe le parti...era solo curiosita' la mia...niente di personale..


:up:


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> gli uomini migliori li incontra tutti lei,
> prima va a un colloquio di lavoro e dopo pochi giorni si trova a pecora con il titolare
> poi esce con il 30enne che le fa vedere le foto della 50enne nuda
> 
> ...


Eh gia'..che sfortuna...circondata dai tipi peggiori fuori...almeno qua dentro si sta meglio?Il fatto è che voi non ci credete,pensate che abbia solo voglia di raccontare balle...vuoi le foto?se vuoi te le mando?


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Eh gia'..che sfortuna...circondata dai tipi peggiori fuori...almeno qua dentro si sta meglio?Il fatto è che voi non ci credete,pensate che abbia solo voglia di raccontare balle...vuoi le foto?se vuoi te le mando?


perchè dici che non credo, sto solo affermando che sei MOLTO sfortunata


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> siii
> perchè stiamo caldi e coccolati tra la lana


Ahahahaha...simpatico questo micio..mi ha detto che appartiene a entrambe le categorie ma ancora l'eta' mi tiene nascosta...tanto lo so che sei molto piu grande di me


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ahahahaha...simpatico questo micio..mi ha detto che appartiene a entrambe le categorie ma ancora l'eta' mi tiene nascosta...tanto lo so che sei molto piu grande di me


diciamo che ho esperienza :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche nel commentare il passaggio di una bella ragazza scosciata, quando si è in compagnia femminile ci vuole stile.
> 
> c'è chi lo ha e chi no. il tuo amichetto nemmeno a spararglielo in vena,direi.
> 
> quindi il problema al solito non è l'altro,ma noi stessi. Tu fino a quando 6 disposta a tollerare la cafonaggine in cambio di un paio d'ore,o anche 3, di buon sesso?


Ma appunto all'inizio pensavo di poter gestire la cosa senza problemi..vivere quel momento come un momento di piacere e basta..ma a lungo andare la cosa mi sta annoiando..lui sempre il solito cafone,io che mi ci incavolo e lui continua..ieri l'ho mandato a quel paese..non voglio essere al centro delle attenzioni o la sua preferita,ma in quei momenti lui sta preferendo me ad altre,quindi ne te deve tener conto


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> diciamo che ho esperienza :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che te ridi??esperienza in cosa?ok..sei un vecchietto...dalla foto mi sembravi piu giovane..vabbe' che si dice che i gatti hanno sette vite,ma non esageriamo


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma che te ridi??esperienza in cosa?ok..sei un vecchietto...dalla foto mi sembravi piu giovane..vabbe' che si dice che i gatti hanno sette vite,ma non esageriamo


non ci credo che gas ti mando' la foto.


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma che te ridi??esperienza in cosa?ok..sei un vecchietto...dalla foto mi sembravi piu giovane..vabbe' che si dice che i gatti hanno sette vite,ma non esageriamo


forse perchè ho il cappellino calato sugli occhi


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ci credo che gas ti mando' la foto.


e fai bene


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Flora, ma cos'è che ti rode esattamente?
Mi dai l'idea di un container di rabbia.
Se ce lo dici magari possiamo aiutarti.


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Gli avresti perdonato anche il fatto che fa continui commenti,anche pesanti,alle altre,con te davanti?Non credo...non è questione che uno tenga piu o meno all'altro...ma un po' di delicatezza ci vuole...a me possono anche piacere i suoi modi un po'eccessivi,ma sempre nei limiti


ma nn c'è niente da perdonare in realtà....
la differenza sta nel fatto che io avevo a che fare con un uomo intelligente
che sapeva come, dove e quando parlare e soprattutto cosa dire
mi ha fatto commenti, mi ha fatto allusioni, mi ha fatto piccole confessioni
ma nn mi ha mai offesa
poi vabbè, io sono una tipa sportiva da questo punto di vista


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche nel commentare il passaggio di una bella ragazza scosciata, quando si è in compagnia femminile ci vuole stile.  c'è chi lo ha e chi no.  il tuo amichetto nemmeno a spararglielo in vena,direi.  quindi il problema al solito non è l'altro,ma noi stessi.    Tu fino a quando 6 disposta a tollerare la cafonaggine in cambio di un paio d'ore,o anche 3, di buon sesso?


  2/3 ore di sesso continuative? ma che è un lavoro?


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma appunto all'inizio pensavo di poter gestire la cosa senza problemi..vivere quel momento come un momento di piacere e basta..ma a lungo andare la cosa mi sta annoiando..lui sempre il solito cafone,io che mi ci incavolo e lui continua..ieri l'ho mandato a quel paese..non voglio essere al centro delle attenzioni o la sua preferita,ma in quei momenti lui sta preferendo me ad altre,quindi ne te deve tener conto


lui non ci tiene a te
in quel momento sei solo una che gliela sta dando


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> così tanto? ma è un'esagerazione 2 o 3 ore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





biri ha detto:


> 2/3 ore di sesso continuative? ma che è un lavoro?


mica sarebbero 3 ore di bambambam continuato 

sarebbe sia irrealistico che noioso,specialmente per la donna.  Ma credo nulla vieti di usare le 3 ore in modo creativo, senza doversi limitare alla pura penetrazione

magari sarò strano io eh  però se una donna mi attrae, non mi smonto in pochi minuti.....


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica sarebbero 3 ore di bambambam continuato
> 
> sarebbe sia irrealistico che noioso,specialmente per la donna.  Ma credo nulla vieti di usare le 3 ore in modo creativo, senza doversi limitare alla pura penetrazione
> 
> magari sarò strano io eh  però se una donna mi attrae, non mi smonto in pochi minuti.....


più che altro
che mal di gambe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
poi vabbè
in 2/3 ore c'è tempo per fare
per chiacchierare, per ridere, ecc...


----------



## Carola (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ma appunto all'inizio pensavo di poter gestire la cosa senza problemi..vivere quel momento come un momento di piacere e basta..ma a lungo andare la cosa mi sta annoiando..lui sempre il solito cafone,io che mi ci incavolo e lui continua..ieri l'ho mandato a quel paese..non voglio essere al centro delle attenzioni o la sua preferita,ma in quei momenti lui sta preferendo me ad altre,quindi ne te deve tener conto


Io ricirdo che all inizio mio amante mi diceva di cercare di rimediare con mio marito
Però non mi mollava 

Lo avevo mandato a cagare
Poi be sapete come e finita 

Ma lo avevo trovato squallido anche se a quel tempo eravamo davvero amici o scopamici come si dice

Bah

Mi pare un passato lontano e a rivederemi mi chiedo se non fossi scema


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ci credo che gas ti mando' la foto.


No,non me l'ha mandata..era una battuta..mi riferivo al micio in foto...ma perchè?sarebbe una cosa cosi' assurda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Flora, ma cos'è che ti rode esattamente?
> *Mi dai l'idea di un container di rabbia.
> *Se ce lo dici magari possiamo aiutarti.


meno male che non sono la sola, a me inqUUUUUieta moltissimo.

A proposito.
Guai a chi mi tocca Gas, eh?
Il tacco 12 nella carotide è fastidiosissimo.


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male che non sono la sola, a me inqUUUUUieta moltissimo.
> 
> A proposito.
> Guai a chi mi tocca Gas, eh?
> Il tacco 12 nella carotide è fastidiosissimo.


Addirittura porto inquietudine qua dentro...ho capito,ho capito..Gas è cosa tua,non ti preoccupare,non mi interessa..fino a quando io non interesso a lui


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Addirittura porto inquietudine qua dentro...ho capito,ho capito..Gas è cosa tua,non ti preoccupare,non mi interessa..fino a quando io non interesso a lui


Cerchi un amante?


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> più che altro
> che mal di gambe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> poi vabbè
> in 2/3 ore c'è tempo per fare
> per chiacchierare, per ridere, ecc...



ovvio che sì


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> No,non me l'ha mandata..era una battuta..mi riferivo al micio in foto...ma perchè?sarebbe una cosa cosi' assurda?


affatto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male che non sono la sola, a me inqUUUUUieta moltissimo.
> 
> A proposito.
> Guai a chi *mi *tocca Gas, eh?
> Il tacco 12 nella carotide è fastidiosissimo.


ci


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che sì


allora direi che così si ragiona :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci


chi è nemico del mio nemico è mio amico ma soprattutto la gueRa è gueRa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> affatto.



Affatto in che senso?Vorresti imitarlo?:clava:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi è nemico del mio nemico è mio amico ma soprattutto la gueRa è gueRa


:up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Affatto in che senso?Vorresti imitarlo?:clava:


nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


A me sembrava Gas quello timido...quindi è probabile che Gas mandi la sua foto a quelle che stanno sul forum??


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


Mi perplime il fatto che il Perplesso sia timido...
Ohibò!


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> A me sembrava Gas quello timido...quindi è probabile che Gas mandi la sua foto a quelle che stanno sul forum??


su Gas non ti so dire,ma in generale non troverei nulla di scandaloso o sorprendente se sottobanco girassero foto.

il mio voleva essere un ragionamento in generale,non riferito a Gas in particolare


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


ma va là
ma te la facciamo passare noi
la timidezza


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> su Gas non ti so dire,ma in generale non troverei nulla di scandaloso o sorprendente se sottobanco girassero foto.
> 
> il mio voleva essere un ragionamento in generale,non riferito a Gas in particolare


io le mando a pagamento. si puo fare? devo ridare i soldi a chi mi ha pagato? pero loro la foto l hanno gia vista?
un refund parziale?
costa poco....5 euro a foto......ne ho di tanti tipi, vestita da polpetta, da majorette, da pippi calzelunghe, da dominatrice, ne una vestita da asparago.....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma va là
> ma te la facciamo passare noi
> la timidezza


Te l'hanno già spiegata la cosa della sabbia?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io le mando a pagamento. si puo fare? devo ridare i soldi a chi mi ha pagato? pero loro la foto l hanno gia vista?
> un refund parziale?
> costa poco....5 euro a foto......ne ho di tanti tipi, *vestita da polpetta*, da majorette, da pippi calzelunghe, da dominatrice, ne una vestita da asparago.....


questa piace a Gas
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questa piace a Gas
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora mo gliela mando...è integrale, non nude....tranqui funky


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te l'hanno già spiegata la cosa della sabbia?


 no
che è? mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





perplesso ha detto:


> nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> A me sembrava Gas quello timido...quindi è probabile che Gas mandi la sua foto a quelle che stanno sul forum??


Flora scherzando eh? Ma ieri ti eri distratta dal post iniziale e ti eri concentrata su Gas ....passano 24 ore e ancora Gas....ma sarà che del amante infedele non te ne frega niente ma in verità hai solo trovato un pretesto per attirare l'attenzione di quel gattino? Guarda che i gatti son diffidenti e difficili da approcciare...Io ieri te l'ho detto:aristippo un nome una garanzia e la banana in offerta...pensaci!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no
> che è? mi devo preoccupare?



Dipende da dove vai a giocare.......in alcuni posti la sabbia è finita


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Allora...è da un po' che non mi faccio viva,ma in realta' vi seguo e leggo costantemente,anche se non intervengo coi miei commenti.Certo,dopo le sparate grosse di Sandro e le provocazioni di Aristippo mancavo proprio io a completare il quadro di calma e serenita' che si respira qua dentro ultimamente...ma io non ho mai voluto prendere in giro nessuno qua dentro,che sia ben chiaro.Allora...io decido di frequentare come amico un po' piu intimo un ragazzo che mi piace,si,ma piu fisicamente che mentalmente..forse perchè è piu piccolo di me e quindi vedo il suo modo di ragionare un po' piu infantile e lontano dal mio;insomma,ci vediamo,senza impegni,quando capita,senza pressioni da entrambe le parti,anche perchè entrambi piu o meno seriamente impegnati...quando ci va ci vediamo,senza continui messaggi o costanti telefonate...ma ci raccontiamo tutto,senza nascondere nulla,neanche di altre storie( sue )...all'inizio tutto ok,pensavo di poter gestire la cosa,amanti senza problemi,ma non dico di pretendere l'esclusivita',ma un minimo di delicatezza...cioè mi parla di quella che ci prova con lui,mi fa anche leggere i messaggi che si scambiano e le foto molto ose'(come fanno poi le donne di 50 anni a mandare foto nude a ragazzi di 30 non lo capisco)...usa le stesse frasi che usa con me con tutte le altre,neanche un po di originalita'...*cioè sono una delle tante,su questo non ci piove e poi se usciamo insieme si gira continuamente a guardare le altre e a fare commenti*...dice che è sincero e che non nasconde nulla,ma a me questa cosa da fastidio,ma non perchè voglio essere quella che lo fa redimere e riportare sulla retta via,ma perchè credo che,almeno quando sta con me,deve pensare solo a me,o almeno farmelo credere....cioè lui è proprio l'opposto di uomo che piace a me...mi sono un po allontanata da lui e lui è tornato a cercarmi e fare il carino,ma tanto lo so perchè..solo una cosa vuole e vuole avere la garanzia di averla quando ne ha bisogno....e poi perchè le donne,separate e non,di una certa' eta'(50 anni) hanno questo desiderio di cercare quelli piu giovani?quale puo essere la differenza tra quello che ti puo dare un uomo di 30 e uno di 50 anni?


Il neretto mi ha fatto ricordare una volta che ero in macchina con altri due miei amici e la fidanzata di uno dei due, il guidatore.
Dato che l'altro soffriva la macchina e non ce la faceva a stare dietro, cambia il posto con lei che stava davanti e che mi raggiunge sul sedile posteriore.
Ad un certo punto si accosta, ad un semaforo, una macchina con alcune ragazze e non mi ricordo come, ma scambiai un paio di battute con una di loro.
Quando ripartimmo, la tipa seduta accanto a me, ricordo, fidanzata con quello che guidava, mi mollò uno scappellotto fra capo e collo che ancora me lo ricordo.

Tuba: Ma che sei scema ? Che ho fatto ?
Fidanzata del guidatore: Che te metti a parla con altre ragazze quando sei seduto vicino me ? Ehhh ? Che figura ci faccio io.
T: Ma sei ancora più scema, ma se il fidanzato tuo è seduto lì davanti 
F: Si ma quelle quattro sgallettate mica lo sapevano che il fidanzato mio era quello seduto davanti.

Poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice che siete strane


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. poi lo sai che sono timido


Vabbe'..mi sa che qua dentro fate tutti i timidi,o vi sforzate di esserlo..io non ti conosco Perplesso,ma tu qua dentro sei un pezzo "grosso"..sei timido?Non credo


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da dove vai a giocare.......in alcuni posti la sabbia è finita


help


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Vabbe'..mi sa che qua dentro fate tutti i timidi,o vi sforzate di esserlo..io non ti conosco Perplesso,ma tu qua dentro sei un pezzo "grosso"..sei timido?Non credo


Io ad esempio sono timidissima...


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto mi ha fatto ricordare una volta che ero in macchina con altri due miei amici e la fidanzata di uno dei due, il guidatore.
> Dato che l'altro soffriva la macchina e non ce la faceva a stare dietro, cambia il posto con lei che stava davanti e che mi raggiunge sul sedile posteriore.
> Ad un certo punto si accosta, ad un semaforo, una macchina con alcune ragazze e non mi ricordo come, ma scambiai un paio di battute con una di loro.
> Quando ripartimmo, la tipa seduta accanto a me, ricordo, fidanzata con quello che guidava, mi mollò uno scappellotto fra capo e collo che ancora me lo ricordo.
> ...


no... vabbè...


p.s. voglio la faccina facepalm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Vabbe'..mi sa che qua dentro fate tutti i timidi,o vi sforzate di esserlo..io non ti conosco Perplesso,ma tu qua dentro sei un pezzo "grosso"..sei timido?Non credo


a me NIN ZO PERCHE' a leggerti è venuta in mente questo idillio:


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

*ho la netta sensazione che non mi prendiate sul serio...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi perplime il fatto che il Perplesso sia timido...
> Ohibò!





biri ha detto:


> ma va là
> ma te la facciamo passare noi
> la timidezza





miss caciotta ha detto:


> io le mando a pagamento. si puo fare? devo ridare i soldi a chi mi ha pagato? pero loro la foto l hanno gia vista?
> un refund parziale?
> costa poco....5 euro a foto......ne ho di tanti tipi, vestita da polpetta, da majorette, da pippi calzelunghe, da dominatrice, ne una vestita da asparago.....





farfalla ha detto:


> Te l'hanno già spiegata la cosa della sabbia?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





flora ha detto:


> Vabbe'..mi sa che qua dentro fate tutti i timidi,o vi sforzate di esserlo..io non ti conosco Perplesso,ma tu qua dentro sei un pezzo "grosso"..sei timido?Non credo


...va mica bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da dove vai a giocare.......in alcuni posti la sabbia è finita


invero, quasi ovunque


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ad esempio sono timidissima...


pure io


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me NIN ZO PERCHE' a leggerti è venuta in mente questo idillio:View attachment 8519



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me NIN ZO PERCHE' a leggerti è venuta in mente questo idillio:View attachment 8519


Ma tu dici che Flora è in cerca di conquiste? Di prede? Di rivincite?
Gliel'ho chiesto, ma lei non mi caga. Rispondimi almeno tu


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no... vabbè...
> 
> 
> p.s. voglio la faccina facepalm!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'è da dire che lei non era proprio serissima durante questo scambio, nel senso che lo sapeva che stava cazzeggiando......ma non completamente ecco


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...va mica bene


Io ti prendo sul serio!!! 
Forse...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che Flora è in cerca di conquiste? Di prede? Di rivincite?
> Gliel'ho chiesto, ma lei non mi caga. Rispondimi almeno tu


eh. Secondo me è a pesca di tonni.


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è da dire che lei non era proprio serissima durante questo scambio, nel senso che lo sapeva che stava cazzeggiando......ma non completamente ecco


ma intanto lo scapaccione te l'ha dato!


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Secondo me è a pesca di tonni.



Mi conforta che la vediamo allo stesso modo. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Secondo me è a pesca di tonni.



qui è finita l'acqua oltre che la sabbia......
Che ne dici Sbri?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Vabbe'..mi sa che qua dentro fate tutti i timidi,o vi sforzate di esserlo..io non ti conosco Perplesso,ma tu qua dentro sei un* pezzo "grosso*"..sei timido?Non credo


Con tutto il rispetto per Perply........quando si parla di Pezzo Grosso qui dentro, non possono esserci equivoci.



PS: Ovviamente non sono io.


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...va mica bene


qui, ste timidezze, vanno tastate con mano
altro che chiacchiere
pure io posso dire che sono alta bionda e con gli occhi azzurri :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> qui è finita l'acqua oltre che la sabbia......
> Che ne dici Sbri?


Oh beh, per pescare mica serve solo l'acqua.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...va mica bene


non ti preoccupare...Ti prottego io....Via le mani da Perplesso.....!Capito?!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qui, ste timidezze, vanno tastate con mano
> altro che chiacchiere
> pure io posso dire che sono alta bionda e con gli occhi azzurri :rotfl:


Ehi bella metti a posto le mani che sei appena arrivata! Chiaro?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare...Ti prottego io....Via le mani da Perplesso.....!Capito?!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



E tu da dove spunti?




Perply io e te dobbiamo parlare


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tutte coalizzate per mandare in bianco Perply:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: muoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Vabbè, ma se mi devo sacrificare mi sacrifico eh...
Fatemi sapè!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh beh, per pescare mica serve solo l'acqua.


Se non c'è l'acqua non ci sono i tonni quindi è nel posto sbagliato


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu da dove spunti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ups ups....dai che possiamo trovare un accordo...no?:thinking:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qui, ste timidezze, vanno tastate con mano
> altro che chiacchiere
> pure io posso dire che sono alta bionda e con gli occhi azzurri :rotfl:


Vestito piaccio.

Nudo convinco.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vestito piaccio.
> 
> Nudo convinco.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che Flora è in cerca di conquiste? Di prede? Di rivincite?
> Gliel'ho chiesto, ma lei non mi caga. Rispondimi almeno tu


No..niente conquiste o rivincite..ne passatempo...voevo un vostro parere..l'ho avuto..posso anche togliere il disturbo se do fastidio,ma non penso di fare nulla di male


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...va mica bene


Perchè????


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ehi bella metti a posto le mani che sei appena arrivata! Chiaro?


eh deh
mica lo sciupo :rotfl:
poi sai, io sono un po' san tommaso...se nn vedo nn credo :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vestito piaccio.
> 
> Nudo convinco.
> 
> ...


sarebbe come a dire: la bionda colpisce ma la mora rapisce?


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu da dove spunti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmammma 
paura


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Secondo me è a pesca di tonni.


Gas è un tonno???Mi si è annebbiato lo schermo del pc..a me sembrava un micio...lo sapevo...ho sbagliato tutto..


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vestito piaccio.
> 
> Nudo convinco.
> 
> ...


io san tommasa sono :rotfl: devo vedere per credere


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Gas è un tonno???Mi si è annebbiato lo schermo del pc..a me sembrava un micio...lo sapevo...ho sbagliato tutto..


beh
il tonno l'è un bel pescione


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Scanso equivoci...

Io preferisco il salmone!!!!


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh deh
> mica lo sciupo :rotfl:
> poi sai, io sono un po' san tommaso...se nn vedo nn credo :mrgreen:


no senti te lo dico di segreto....ma c'e n'altra, di vecchia data mi risulta ed è carina con le ali...mi sa mi sa che per noi non c'è speranza...


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scanso equivoci...
> 
> Io preferisco il salmone!!!!


io nn disdegno nessun pesce


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no senti te lo dico di segreto....ma c'e n'altra, di vecchia data mi risulta ed è carina con le ali...mi sa mi sa che per noi non c'è speranza...


ah ma io c'ho un fidanzato


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma io c'ho un fidanzato


La cosa non ha importanza...:mrgreen:


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> beh
> il tonno l'è un bel pescione


Si,a me piace tanto..lo mangio spesso..in tantissimi modi..ma lui è sparito mi sa..si sara' messo paura


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> No..niente conquiste o rivincite..ne passatempo...voevo un vostro parere..l'ho avuto..posso anche togliere il disturbo se do fastidio,ma non penso di fare nulla di male


mannò, dai. 'Ndo vai pure te che tanto 'sto we hanno messo brutto. Stai qui, stiamo scherzando:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no senti te lo dico di segreto....ma c'e n'altra, di vecchia data mi risulta ed è carina con le ali...mi sa mi sa che per noi non c'è speranza...



Per essere una giovane sei sveglia, bisogna ammetterlo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Si,a me piace tanto..lo mangio spesso..in tantissimi modi..ma lui è sparito mi sa..si sara' messo paura


eh ma signora mia l'avatar l'hai visto, no? è un micetto, tu gli dici che te lo magni, quello si spaventa.


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa non ha importanza...:mrgreen:


ah ma lo so
volevo  solo dire che nn ho mire su perplesso
anche se
quando vuole
basta che me lo dica
può sempre passare da qui


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, dai. 'Ndo vai pure te che tanto 'sto we hanno messo brutto. Stai qui, stiamo scherzando:smile:


Ok..allora resto..per la storia di Gas..Pace?


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma io c'ho un fidanzato


Grazie mille cara ed io ho un marito! Caspita stai su tradimento.net ma ti vuoi evolvere?!:rotflma veramente adesso devo specificare che stavo scherzando?)


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Ok..allora resto..per la storia di Gas..Pace?


ahahahahah sì sì, pace, sorella.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie mille cara ed io ho un marito! Caspita stai su tradimento.net ma ti vuoi evolvere?!:rotfl*ma veramente adesso devo specificare che stavo scherzando*?)


Ma no dai, ci siamo fatte due risate alle spalle dei maschietti che come sempre poi.........mandiamo in bianco


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie mille cara ed io ho un marito! Caspita stai su tradimento.net ma ti vuoi evolvere?!:rotflma veramente adesso devo specificare che stavo scherzando?)


ma pure io stavo scherzando :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cmq io sono una all'antica
i tradimenti non si confessano
quindi, nel caso, io muta sono


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma lo so
> volevo  solo dire che nn ho mire su perplesso
> anche se
> quando vuole
> ...


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per essere una giovane sei sveglia, bisogna ammetterlo
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho imparato molto da quando sto qui..ho imparato dai migliori


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


>


che c'è?
io parlavo di un caffè....
mica chissà che.....


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no dai, ci siamo fatte due risate alle spalle dei maschietti che come sempre poi.........mandiamo in bianco


Ribadisco un concetto precedentemente espresso: poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice.....strane 

Ma tanto, prima o poi


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ribadisco un concetto precedentemente espresso: poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice.....strane
> 
> Ma tanto, prima o poi


prima o poi che????


----------



## Tubarao (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> prima o poi che????


Cose nostre......


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cose nostre......


curiosa io 



:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ribadisco un concetto precedentemente espresso: poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice.....strane
> 
> *Ma tanto, prima o poi *



:festa::festa:


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> ho capito che JonB e'un traditore..si capisce dalle sue risposte...gli schieramenti nn sono voluti ma inevitabili...allora busognerebbe dividere il forum in due sezioni e ognuno decidere da chi vuole avere condigli..sarebbe piu semplice


Assurdo. 

Uno legge tutto.  Poi sta a lui ragionare. 

Non vedo perche' dividerci.  Non esiste proprio. 

Non siamo leghisti.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ribadisco un concetto precedentemente espresso: poi ve lamentate se uno ve dice.....strane
> 
> Ma tanto, prima o poi


Non siamo strane...siamo timide, complicate e confuse con un pizzico d'indecisione...


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non siamo strane...siamo timide, complicate e confuse con un pizzico d'indecisione...


Piu' semplici di cosi'....


----------



## animalibera (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno utilizza i racconti per eccitarsi e a te (Anima) non eccita.
> L'altro utilizza i racconti per creare complicità e a te (Biri) faceva sentire privilegiata.




più chiara di così....e' bello essere tutti diversi.....il mare è grande :sonar:


----------



## animalibera (24 Aprile 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Scusa anima libera ma non ho capito bene....tu hai due amanti?Un 50 enne  e un 30 enne?Quindi chi meglio di te mi puo' dire che differenza c'è a letto tra le due categorie???




Beh certo chi meglio di me :carneval: il 50 enne bacia sicuramente molto meglio...e per me non è un aspetto trascurabile..mi fa sentire una vera principessa...cosa che adoro ..il 30 enne beh.....per essere più giovane ci sa veramente fare .... anche se un po' egoista....ma io sto al gioco e mi stuzzica molto la cosa...gli faccio credere che sia lui a condurre il gioco..di energia ce ne vuole...e parecchia....detto tutto o quasi


----------



## flora (24 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Beh certo chi meglio di me :carneval: il 50 enne bacia sicuramente molto meglio...e per me non è un aspetto trascurabile..mi fa sentire una vera principessa...cosa che adoro ..il 30 enne beh.....per essere più giovane ci sa veramente fare .... anche se un po' egoista....ma io sto al gioco e mi stuzzica molto la cosa...gli faccio credere che sia lui a condurre il gioco..di energia ce ne vuole...e parecchia....detto tutto o quasi


Ecco..il bacio..io gli do un'importanza grandissima..cosa che un 30 enne forse non fa,ma per me inizia tutto da li,se sa baciare puo' dare un notevole input al rapporto..con un 50 enne non saprei..è un campo inesplorato al momento,quindi non posso fare paragoni...brava comunque,nel gestire entarmbe le cosa con questa liberta' di condurre il gioco


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> privilegiata?


Perché consapevole e confidente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Beh certo chi meglio di me :carneval: il 50 enne bacia sicuramente molto meglio...e per me non è un aspetto trascurabile..*mi fa sentire una vera principessa*...cosa che adoro ..il 30 enne beh.....per essere più giovane ci sa veramente fare .... anche se un po' egoista....ma io sto al gioco e mi stuzzica molto la cosa...gli faccio credere che sia lui a condurre il gioco..di energia ce ne vuole...e parecchia....detto tutto o quasi


L'ho sentito varie volte ma mai capito.
Se ti va, me lo spieghi?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io san tommasa sono :rotfl: devo vedere per credere


A bella.......San Tommaso toccava.......


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no dai, ci siamo fatte due risate alle spalle dei maschietti che come sempre poi.........mandiamo in bianco


:sarcastic:


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :sarcastic:


Gas non ridere troppo perche flora ti aspetta dietro
l'angolo...


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Gas non ridere troppo perche flora ti aspetta dietro
> l'angolo...


dici?
secondo me si è stufata


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> secondo me si è stufata


non penso proprio anzi! se non si e stufata
del suo amante infedele vuoi che si stufi di te?
no no no...


----------



## flora (29 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Gas non ridere troppo perche flora ti aspetta dietro
> l'angolo...


In effetti lo sto ancora aspettando...ma di lui nessuna traccia...gli uomini parlano tanto ma al momento dei fatti...scompaiono...forse vale anche per i gatti


----------



## flora (29 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non penso proprio anzi! se non si e stufata
> del suo amante infedele vuoi che si stufi di te?
> no no no...


Il mio amante infedele l'ho visto oggi dopo 2 settimane senza neanche sentirci...oggi neanche un commento sulle altre,tutti i messaggi cancellati e "occhi" solo per me...ha capito che se continuava in quel modo mi avrebbe persa e ora si comporta un po' meglio,almeno in mia presenza..senza di me puo' fare cio che vuole


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A bella.......San Tommaso toccava.......


posso toccare? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> posso toccare? :mrgreen:


.... e poi vi lamentate quando non vi 
prendono sul serio :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> .... e poi vi lamentate quando non vi
> prendono sul serio :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  io nn mi lamento


----------



## animalibera (30 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto mi ha fatto ricordare una volta che ero in macchina con altri due miei amici e la fidanzata di uno dei due, il guidatore.
> Dato che l'altro soffriva la macchina e non ce la faceva a stare dietro, cambia il posto con lei che stava davanti e che mi raggiunge sul sedile posteriore.
> Ad un certo punto si accosta, ad un semaforo, una macchina con alcune ragazze e non mi ricordo come, ma scambiai un paio di battute con una di loro.
> Quando ripartimmo, la tipa seduta accanto a me, ricordo, fidanzata con quello che guidava, mi mollò uno scappellotto fra capo e collo che ancora me lo ricordo.
> ...



Il problema più grande non è guardare le altre ma intaccare il nostro preziosissimo orgoglioso alter ego!!:up:


----------



## animalibera (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non siamo strane...siamo timide, complicate e confuse con un pizzico d'indecisione...




Molto molto molto testarde....e testone!!:sonar:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Molto molto molto testarde....e testone!!:sonar:


ma soprattutto siamo molto molto umane...:up:


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma soprattutto siamo molto molto umane...:up:


:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non siamo strane...siamo timide, complicate e confuse con un pizzico d'indecisione...


:ballo:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :thinking::thinking::thinking:


Vorrei spiegare cosa intendevo ma non me lo ricordo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:i


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :ballo:


...and  make love not war:carneval:


----------



## ssr (4 Maggio 2014)

*ecco il motivo*

http://www.sexy-showroom.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=26&product_id=1336


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

flora ha detto:


> Il mio amante infedele l'ho visto oggi dopo 2 settimane senza neanche sentirci...oggi neanche un commento sulle altre,tutti i messaggi cancellati e "occhi" solo per me...ha capito che se continuava in quel modo mi avrebbe persa e ora si comporta un po' meglio,almeno in mia presenza..senza di me puo' fare cio che vuole


Ti senti proprio incapace di una storia seria e paritaria?


----------

